# 20 Promo codes for Quiver: The Programmer's Notebook



## ylian (26 Avril 2014)

I am glad to give away 20 promo codes for my new mac app --- Quiver!

Quiver is a Mac OS X app that lets you easily take programming notes. It&#8217;s like Evernote, but optimized for programmers. A few key features include: easily mix text with code in one note, an awesome code editor built-in, and lightning-fast full-text search.

You can find more information and screenshots on the Mac App Store: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/quiver-programmers-notebook/id866773894?ls=1&mt=12

Promo codes:

MW9TJAE9H47X
K9JRTKA7A3PN
4HJ7EFJT7YA3
MRYEXF9H7673
EWFX464YEP7Y
NRMEPTAXTMHA
PY3YHPMYFW4Y
LXLY3TFMET4P
AAJR7LLEJNJL
7PEKAH4P6P9Y
AL69LW6RX9FW
9T6LMRAM4YPW
KX9Y7WR74HW6
P7N3XNTNA69F
L9FMXP3JENMJ
HRR4LHH3NJAL
3P3P3L9KYKNM
7WNTPRNYR7WX
HEX4WWKR3M3X
EELN3MPXXNXA


----------



## Madalvée (26 Avril 2014)

Definitively, I wand a plus grosse bite.


----------



## crash_47 (26 Avril 2014)

Je vais essayé ça.
Pour éviter aux autres de chercher quel code est bon, j'ai pris celui-ci : P7N3XNTNA69F.

Thanks to Ylian


----------



## pat3 (27 Avril 2014)

I really want to test Quiver but don't understand where to pick up the app&#8230; without buying it, as it's only available at the MAS?


----------



## ylian (27 Avril 2014)

Try this: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1574#app



pat3 a dit:


> I really want to test Quiver but don't understand where to pick up the app without buying it, as it's only available at the MAS?


----------



## Kosua (27 Avril 2014)

Thank you Ylian ! 

J'étais vraiment intéressé par cette application, je vais pouvoir la tester !
(J'ai utilisé le code 3P3P3L9KYKNM )


----------



## Lio70 (28 Avril 2014)

AL69LW6RX9FW

Thanks


----------



## X~CeL (30 Avril 2014)

I used 7PEKAH4P6P9Y
Thank you so much !


----------



## Nyx0uf (30 Avril 2014)

J'ai barré les codes utilisés pour aider.


----------



## Larme (30 Avril 2014)

J'ai testé plusieurs, et ceux-ci étaient déjà utilisés :
KX9Y7WR74HW6 
HEX4WWKR3M3X
MRYEXF9H7673
7WNTPRNYR7WX
EELN3MPXXNXA
MW9TJAE9H47X
J'ai pris celui-là du coup : K9JRTKA7A3PN


----------



## caretteantonin (2 Mai 2014)

Merci beaucoup, j'avais très envie de voir ce qu'il vaut justement 
J'ai pris ce code promo: EWFX464YEP7Y


----------



## ylian (8 Septembre 2014)

Just posted a free trial version of Quiver on my website.

Please help me spread the word so I can add more awesome features: Dropbox syncing, shared notebooks, version control... Thank you!

http://happenapps.com/#quiver


----------

